# Passengers busted with of cash, drugs and loaded 9mm



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://wtvr.com/2018/01/29/drugs-guns-lyft-ride/
 VIEW GALLERY 
PRINCE GEORGE COUNTY, Va. - Three men were arrested early Monday after their Lyft driver was stopped for driving with a broken headlight, according to Prince George County Police.

"The vehicle was occupied by three males and one female; the female was a Lyft driver," police said. "During the stop, evidence was presented that led to a search of the vehicle. The search of the vehicle, as well as the occupants, resulted in the recovery of approximately 3.4 lbs. of marijuana, packaging materials, a loaded 9mm handgun and ammunition."

Police also seized $6,600 cash.

"The investigation revealed that the three males were being transported from the Chesapeake area to the City of Petersburg," police said. "No charges are being sought at this time for the female Lyft employee."

The suspects were identified as Denard Farrish Jr, 20, of Triangle, Wilson Doswell IV, 19, of Dumfries, and Isaiah Gordon, 20, of Dumfries.

All three were booked at Riverside Regional Jail.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Driver not busted but WOW, nothing like doing a drug run for 70 cents a mile!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Lesson to be taken from this...

If you're going to use ride share to transport drugs, get a lux. Chances are less that both headlights will be working...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Driver not busted but WOW, nothing like doing a drug run for 70 cents a mile!


Yeah I see they updated the title. Typical error in news reporting. I'll correct it. Thanks for spotting the error.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm almost sure they used a PREPAID DEBIT CARD, and NICKNAME to hide their identity.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I'm almost sure they used a PREPAID DEBIT CARD, and NICKNAME to hide their identity.


why bother?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> why bother?


Right? More of that crap goes on in taxis.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I'm almost sure they used a PREPAID DEBIT CARD, and NICKNAME to hide their identity.


No need for a prepaid debit card, uber sells gift cards on every isle Walmart.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Right? More of that crap goes on in taxis.


You would think it would be easier to use a burn phone to call a taxi. Security through anonymity.

Something criminals never have stacks of.










taxi driving is also a great way to launder cash...

The more you know...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

You mean all the cash and drugs weren't meant to be a tip for the driver?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

....parents, take note, THIS is what happens when you name your teenager WILSON DOSWELL THE 4TH and let him ride around in beater cars with strange women!!!


----------

